# Not Tractor, Versatile 400 Swather Pitman Arm Dragging on Tire



## SDHomesteader (Jul 23, 2013)

Hiya all, 


Not sure if this is the correct area to place this or not, it's not really a repair but operational stupidity on my part I guess LOL. 


I have a early 70's Versatile 400 Swather (yes I know, it's not a tractor) and I bought it from a guy up here for 400 bucks. I don't have money falling out my ass like most of the other people that live up here so I have to buy my equipment one thing at a time and usually it's a 40 yr old pile of bolts LOL. 

He gave me an operators manual for it to but I can't find anything in the manual that covers the issue I am having with this thing. 

The Pittman bar that runs the swaybar and Knife, keeps rubbing on the tire. It did this last year and and rubbed right through the Pittman Bar and broke it in half. I have another Versatile 400 that I bought for 200 for parts and replaced the pittman bar but it's still rubbing on that left tire (left as your sitting in the seat). There are 2 large Springs attached to the table and two Chains attached to the table (one on each side) and I can adjust both of them, but when I do make and adjustment, once the table is in the cutting height position, it continues to rub on the Tire. I can't afford to buy another pittman arm at the junk dealer 70 miles away and as I said, the manual doesn't cover any thing even remotely related to this. Anyone out there that is familiar with the Old Versatile 400 Swather (16 Foot Header)that knows how to adjust these things to keep that pittman arm from rubbing on the tire. I can supply Pictures if need be. 

Thank you very much for any help you can give me on this.


----------

